# Circle hook on spot , perch and croaker



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

What kind and size circle hook you use when fish for spot, perch and croaker ? 
I understand you don't set the hook with circle, but how do you decide when to reel
in ? 

THanks !


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't use circles for fish that small, but when I do use them, I let the fish pull until he hooks himself. It's pretty obvious when that happens because your rod is bowed up and you can feel him pulling. I can't get past the habit of setting the hook so I only use circles on spiked rods. It definitely takes some getting used to.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

The only time I use circle hooks on fish that small is when I'm hooking them up to be bait.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Get the small ones! lol

I was using 3/0 and was getting croaker, they can take big hooks but, i'd go smaller


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've used tiny circle hooks to good effect on spots, croaker, whiting, pompano, even small trout before. Generally I use the smallest ones I can find, toss the bait out and let it sit. Reel in after awhile, and alot of times a fish is there, its a good way to produce bait or dinner without having to neglect your heaver for too long. I actually have better luck on whiting with those circle hooks than I do with J-hooks and trying to set on them, but thats just me. I'll generally use Mustad Mosquito circles, the largest is probably 1/0.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I like a number 1 or a 1/0 Eagle Claw or Gamikatsu. I like the thinnest wire I can get.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd use #2 or smaller if I was going to use circle hooks for those...but I probably wouldn't bother. Use a sharp J hook and you'll be fine.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Tiger Paw makes a nice small circle hook for pan fish. When you feel the bite/wiggle...start reeling.


----------



## nicefishman (Jun 26, 2007)

*Mustad Mosquito circles*

is the one I had great success catching bait spot at mata. attache the line directly to the sinker and leave it for 5- 10 minutes. 

Caught several sopts that way all hooked on the side of mouth. 

But only have limit success while fishing spot , perch from boat using two rods. I can tell the fish is hitting the bait and after several minutes, I reel in and 60% the bait is gone. 

I was using #6 owner circle.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

I tried the circle hooks while on vacation last week. Had only used them once before on lake catfish, which worked really good. They are all I used on my 2 hook bottom rigs. I had 1/0, 2/0, 4/0 and 6/0. The 4&6 were eagle claw. 2/0 was a mustad, and 1/0 was off some cheep snells. Only way I could find one smaller then 2/0. 4&6's were too big. The 2/0 worked good but, 1/0 even better. This was on small blues, whiting, puppy drum, and pomps. 

I'm sold on them fishing with the rod in a spike holder on the surf. I think they would be good off the pier too. I hooked better than half the bites. About half the fish I caught were hooked when I picked up the rod. Numbers did fall when a lot of 4-6" whiting and pomps came in. I will be using them from now on. I will get some smaller ones in the future. Not sure about the spots and perch. I've done better on them holding the pole using J hooks.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Mustad also makes*

I’ve a lot to learn, but so far the L146G #2 kahle, and more recently the # 4 and #6 red mutu light circles, have worked well in fresh and salt for our family. All were recommended by posters here and on another board. 

Mustad also makes the C71S SS Circle Streamer down to size 10 (as in ten, not 1/0).
They have a longer shank and thicker wire than the smallest Gami octopus circles, but we have not given them a good test yet. Last year the smallest gami circle hooks often seemed to pull through the lips of the spot and bluegill we were catching for bait. 

Comparing hook sizes. 
(When I say “business end”, I am thinking of what the fish must get in it’s mouth before it can become hooked, a combination of shape and gap. Flames on nomenclature are welcome). 
Mustad C71S #6 looks to have the same size business end as the red owner mutu light circle #6. And both are about the same as (what I’m told is) the classic gold eagle claw L146G size 2 kahle. Yes the entire eagle claw #2 is a much bigger hook and is ~ 1/2 the cost. (And yes I carry a small hook file because of the eagle claws.) 

The Mustad #10 is about the same size as a freshwater #8 J hook.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Owner 2/0 wire mutu circle.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Openboat said:


> I’ve a lot to learn, but so far the L146G #2 kahle, and more recently the # 4 and #6 red mutu light circles, have worked well in fresh and salt for our family. All were recommended by posters here and on another board.
> 
> Mustad also makes the C71S SS Circle Streamer down to size 10 (as in ten, not 1/0).
> They have a longer shank and thicker wire than the smallest Gami octopus circles, but we have not given them a good test yet. Last year the smallest gami circle hooks often seemed to pull through the lips of the spot and bluegill we were catching for bait.
> ...



It's just my opinion but I'd stay away from that particular Mustad hook. It is stainless steel and if you ever gut hook a fish and cannot get the hook out (and it does happen once in a while) it would stay in the fish for quite a while before ever rusting out and even longer in a freshwater scenario.

This is just my opinion


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*fwiw, I like stainless*

fwiw, I like stainless, but I’ve never given the anti-stainless folks a full hearing. Rather than hijack this thread, I’ll look for an old thread on stainless or start up a new one.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*SS Advantages*

Greenwise, I shoud not be using SS hooks because they will not rust away in released fish, but I am thinking about my tackle box. Eventually, the non SS hooks will become rusted sitting in the tackle box.


----------

